

What the iPad means for startups - moses1400
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/01/what-the-ipad-means-for-startu.php

======
albertsun
Any way to hook it up to a projector and use it to control a presentation
there?

Speaking of which, I think I remember an app for iPhone or Android that would
let you do presentations like that in a slightly roundabout way. You would
upload your presentation to a webapp and then to give it, point a browser to
some URL. Then you could use your phone to control the slideshow.

Anyone else remember what I'm talking about? I'm fairly certain I saw this and
am not making it up.

------
DanielBMarkham
A little too breathless for my tastes.

Imagine being able to carry all your documents around with you, being able to
give a presentation anywhere...

Wait -- don't I already have one of these cool things? Isn't it called a
notebook computer? 20 times the memory, bigger/smaller screen, open platform,
etc.

